# Lone Gunman Attacks RCMP Detachment in BC



## chris_log (17 Apr 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2009/04/17/bc-rcmp-detachment-attacked.html

Guy tries to take on an RCMP detachment (sounds like no one was home at the time)? Jesus.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (17 Apr 2009)

I'm very happy that nobody was hurt.  I hope that this was an isolated incident, and there are no accomplices or copycats out there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2009)

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> I'm very happy that nobody was hurt.  I hope that this was an isolated incident, and there are no accomplices or copycats out there.


 Probably not. _It sounds_ like a suicide attempt. Death by cop.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Jun 2009)

Now, if he had gone to the Tim Hortons first....


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2009)

Meant with no disrespect. I couldn't resist.


----------

